# Help with Nupro Supplement



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So I got some Nupro and have some questions about it. For one, it seems like SO much that you give them. We used to do Missing Link, and it was only like 1/4 tsp, so they didn't even notice it in their Stella and Chewys. With Nupro, its way more, so they definitely notice it. Bella still eats it, cuz she's my lil pig. But Izzie refuses to. She will eat it if I mix it with chicken and stuff, but not with her food. I am not sure what to do, cuz with her having LP she is the main reason why I got it! Kinda worthless if my lil picky girl won't touch it.

Also, for those that don't feed a premade raw, how do you give it to them? They also eat kibble for dinner, and usually just lay some out for them on a blanket and they eat it. I suppose I can make the Nupro into a gravy and then mix the kibble in it. Just not sure how well that would go over.. how does everyone else feed it?

I got 2 for the price of 1 (long story) so I have a LOT to give (unless I give one to my mom's German Shepard with bad hips), so I gotta figure out an easy way to make them both eat it! I'd appreciate any help..


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine is 11lbs and feed up to that little line on the scoop. I usually do it during noon in between meal times so its like a little snack. I mix it up into gravy in her bowl by itself. 

Please update if you've seen any changes in them after using Nupro for a while. Ive been using it for about 3-4 months now and I cant really tell a difference.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well it says a 1/4 of the scoop for Izzie, then 1/3 for Bella.. which I think is at the line. But it just seems like soooo much.

I doubt I'll notice a difference because Izzie doesn't act like her knees hurt her at all, so I can't tell if it makes her feel better. She does have a lil bald spot on her forehead that it would be interesting to see if this would help hair grow there, but I doubt it because I think it's a scar.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

The scoop is way too huge I feed my dogs both 5lbs and 6.5 lbs 1 teaspoon twice a day they eat acana kibble only I put it on the kibble and add water to the kibble and nupro my dogs have no problem eating it its like a gravy I dont add a ton of water just enough to make the kibble float because ninja gulps. Ive always addee water to the kibnle even before I started using nupro.


----------



## SuzzetteHDrake (May 15, 2013)

I use NuPro with the raw meat diet and I believe it says on the package, "Initial Dosage (first 3 months): Less than 5 lbs: 1/4 scoop daily, 5-10 lbs: 1/3 scoop daily, 10-20 lbs: 1/2 scoop daily, 20-40 lbs: 1 scoop daily, 40-70 lbs: 1 1/2 scoop daily, 70+ lbs: 2 scoops daily. For maintenance, cut dosage in half." My dogs absolutely love it... I give it to my pups too when I have a litter, I mix it with their puppy wet food with some Dyne and Diatomaceous Earth... they seem to like it as well... Have you tried mixing a little bit of Dyne in with it? Most dogs love Dyne.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you using the small breed formula or the regular formula?

I talked to Nupro before I started Jaxx on it for his joints, I use the small breed joint formula. They recommended to get the small breed formula at least to begin with. She told me that it was the same as the regular but with a smaller scoop in it. If I cannot find the small breed formula now I just buy the regular formula but I still use the small breed formula scoop.

The scoop in the small breed is 1 scoop for a dog 1-5 pounds. 2 scoops for 6-10 and 3 scoops for 11 to 15lbs.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the regular one. This. And it just seems like it takes over their food. Maybe I'll try to split it up or something, 1/2 of it in the AM with their Stella & Chewy's and the other 1/2 with their kibble in the PM.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Blondie87 said:


> I have the regular one. This. And it just seems like it takes over their food. Maybe I'll try to split it up or something, 1/2 of it in the AM with their Stella & Chewy's and the other 1/2 with their kibble in the PM.


If you have the regular Nupro it sounds like you have the large scoop. Try putting just 1 tsp per feeding. I have the Nupro for small breeds which came with the small scoop. I started with 1 scoop on AM meal and 1 scoop on PM meal. After a couple of months I went to 1 scoop on 1 meal a day.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Blondie87 said:


> I have the regular one. This. And it just seems like it takes over their food. Maybe I'll try to split it up or something, 1/2 of it in the AM with their Stella & Chewy's and the other 1/2 with their kibble in the PM.


Thank you for posting this. My brothers dog is 12 years old and is having a problem walking. I just ordered this for him. 

I also just ordered for Chico the 



 I used to have the 5 pound one back in 2009 but for some reason i didn't order another. I think its because like you it felt like too much.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Whether it's the small or original formula, the amount should be the same. Instead of a full scoop with the small breed smaller scoop, it's like 1/4 scoop with the big scoop. The amount should still be the same right?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> Whether it's the small or original formula, the amount should be the same. Instead of a full scoop with the small breed smaller scoop, it's like 1/4 scoop with the big scoop. The amount should still be the same right?


Yes, it's just a different sized scoop


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

1tsp twice daily has worked great for us I posted a thread before on ninjas alopecia diminishing, I have not had to bring baby in to get her knee or hip checked (not sure which is making her leg walk funny) shes had no pain and has never lifted it she actually does laps around the yard.

I buy the regular silver tub with the big scoop as then I dont have to run out to the store as often and they told me at my store the small breed one did not have anything for joints. (Small breed was a gold container)


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> 1tsp twice daily has worked great for us I posted a thread before on ninjas alopecia diminishing, I have not had to bring baby in to get her knee or hip checked (not sure which is making her leg walk funny) shes had no pain and has never lifted it she actually does laps around the yard.
> 
> I buy the regular silver tub with the big scoop as then I dont have to run out to the store as often and they told me at my store the small breed one did not have anything for joints. (Small breed was a gold container)


That's true about the small breed with the gold label! But if you look there are 2 small breed ones. There is a small breed joint formula (with a silver label) floating around some places as well that is the same as the regular joint formula, but just a small scoop as well. That's what I've been looking at getting. 

ETA: If it's seems to work for us then I'll just buy a large container, I'm just wanting to start with a small container to do a "trial run" and see if Venus and Ocean will even eat it LOL


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> That's true about the small breed with the gold label! But if you look there are 2 small breed ones. There is a small breed joint formula (with a silver label) floating around some places as well that is the same as the regular joint formula, but just a small scoop as well. That's what I've been looking at getting.
> 
> ETA: If it's seems to work for us then I'll just buy a large container, I'm just wanting to start with a small container to do a "trial run" and see if Venus and Ocean will even eat it LOL


You can contact Nupro and they will send you a taste sample to make sure your pups will eat it. Jaxx loves it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

